# Lizard



## abc123 (Jan 10, 2014)

Can anyone tell me what sort of lizard this is?

Thanks.


----------



## NickGeee (Jan 10, 2014)

Where was his/her location ?


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jan 10, 2014)

Looks like an Eastern Bearded Dragon...


----------



## abc123 (Jan 10, 2014)

Was found in the Chinchilla area of south east Qld.


----------



## rockett85 (Jan 10, 2014)

Jacky dragon


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jan 10, 2014)

rockett85 said:


> Jacky dragon



You could be right...

J


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 10, 2014)

burns' dragon


----------



## abc123 (Jan 10, 2014)

I thought it was a Burns' Dragon but a mate said Nobbi so thought I'd ask around.

Anyone else?


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 10, 2014)

Given the large spinose scales on the jowls and the arc of spines behind the tympanum, I would say it is a Burns' Dragon (_Amphibolurus burnsi_).

Blue


----------



## 007_lizards (Jan 11, 2014)

Bluetongue1 said:


> Given the large spinose scales on the jowls and the arc of spines behind the tympanum, I would say it is a Burns' Dragon (_Amphibolurus burnsi_).
> 
> Blue


I would have to agree with blue and richoman it does look like a Burns dragon


----------

